# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Jak powiedzieć dziecku o rozwodzie?

## Agata

Witam,
mam córeczkę 6 letnią, a ja i z mężem postanowilismy się rozejść, zwlekałam z tym 2 lata, ale nie mam juz siły dłużej czekać. Cały czas się kłócimy, to już nie jest ten sam człowiek co 10 lat temu, jak Go poznałam, ciągle mnie podejrzewa o jakieś zdrady  :Frown: 
Jak powinnam zaczac rozmowę z moja córką i co jej powiedziec aby na tym nie ucierpiala?
Maja bardzo dobry kontakt ze soba.

Dziekuje za porade

----------


## Kamil

Nie nastawiaj negatywnie córeczki przeciwko ojcu, jeśli mają tak doskonały kontakt jak mówisz. 
Proponuję delikatną rozmowę, typu "musimy się z tatusiem rozstać na trochę ponieważ brak między nami porozumienia".
6-letnie dziecko dużo potrafi już zrozumieć, szkoda by było ją okłamywać.

----------

